# Carlo Conti ora è anche direttore artistico di Radio Rai.



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Carlo Conti onnipresente. Il presentatore, che in Rai conduce praticamente di tutto, dalle trasmissioni televisive al Festival di Sanremo passando per gli eventi musicali estivi, ora è stato nominato anche direttore artistico di Radio Rai.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

Il grande amico del babbeo bimbominkia...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Conti onnipresente. Il presentatore, che in Rai conduce praticamente di tutto, dalle trasmissioni televisive al Festival di Sanremo passando per gli eventi musicali estivi, ora è stato nominato anche direttore artistico di Radio Rai.



Non a caso è della stessa regione e della stessa area politica del presidente del consiglio, ma è solo un caso eh.....


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Carlo Conti ora è anche un tipo molto radio-attivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Strano, proprio lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Carlo Conti ora è anche un tipo molto radio-attivo.



 

battuta peggiore di quelle che faccio io


----------



## Mou (10 Giugno 2016)

I risultati sono dalla sua, in Italia solo Bonolis è al suo passo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Conti onnipresente. Il presentatore, che in Rai conduce praticamente di tutto, dalle trasmissioni televisive al Festival di Sanremo passando per gli eventi musicali estivi, ora è stato nominato anche direttore artistico di Radio Rai.



Va detto che è uno dei pochissimi rimasti in RAI con una reale competenza musicale..non mi piace come personaggio, anche se io in realtà la tv non la seguo più da anni...

Mi pare un po' che sia lo stesso che avviene a Mediaset con Gerry Scotti comunque..

La verità è che un tempo c'erano almeno 10-15 presentatori tra mediaset e RAI di alto livello...oggi quelli presentabili sono forse 4..in RAI poi tolto lui ci sono ancora Frizzi e Magalli..


----------

